# Clear coating DIY decor



## ashtricks (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi All,
I was a fan of "Tanked" on animal planet. And whenever they added a custom made decor to a tank, they used to clear coat it. 
Is there any special clear coat available in the market? 
The common clear coat can that I saw in walmart today had a warning that if you scrub the paint, there will be lead powder released in the air. Is it safe to use such a clear coat for an aquarium?
Any help will be greatly appreciated.
-Ashish


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

that only applies to lead based paint, which hasnt been made for yeeeeaaarrsss. I would only use the highest quality clear coat available imho, and not from walmart. I would actually go to a paint store given the choice.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

what exactly are you clear coating? 

and IMO tanked doesnt know what they are doing.


----------



## ashtricks (Feb 15, 2012)

@onefish2fish: I guessed so when they could not maintain the uniqueness in just 6 episodes. About decor, mostly it will be painted surface. Dont know what exactly I will make. But planning to use a 3D puzzle or a 3D model of something.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i too would go with the best quality clear coat possible and allow a good 24, even better 48 hours to dry before even getting it wet. i would prob. rinse or soak it before using it too.


----------

